# 4x5 glass negative



## smithdan (Jan 12, 2016)

While unpacking and sorting through my darkroom junk I came upon this old plate my brother gave me some years ago that I thought got lost.  The envelope it is in says ca. 1912.  The edges are uneven so wonder if it started its life off as a wet plate.
Anyway, I threw it on the scanner.  The crop is due to having to use the 120 film holder.  Looks like a non pro shot of some Sunday school picnic, lots of motion blur despite the sunny day.  Lots of hand retouching on the plate too.

Nothing special, just thought it might be of some interest.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 12, 2016)

That's neat.  Quite good for the times I'd say.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 12, 2016)

Fascinating to see. Look at those hats! a wonderful look at another era.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's cool! 

I have a few glass plates in my collection. Would love to print that in the darkroom.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 13, 2016)

Printed this years ago almost full (just fits in the negative holder slot in my old Solar) enlarged to 8x10.  Sharp detail in the undamaged areas.  Looked around the group for some hints as to what event was going on but there is only woods in the BG. 
What strikes me is the informality of this group.  given the work required to set up  the camera one would think that All the grown ups would be facing forward and all but the youngest children would be sitting still.  This shot is in contrast to the wooden poses often seen  in photos of this period.

Seems like a fun bunch  from the guy yarding on his buddy's ear in the back to the aspiring movie star in the front row.


----------

